# Java Jsoup : OnLoad



## Kababär (29. Sep 2016)

Hi,

ich versuche mich gerade etwas in Netzwerkprogrammierung bzw. Authentifizierung.
Die Homepage, in die ich mich einloggen will, ruft wohl ein JavaScript auf, in dem sich die Funktion

```
onload="document.login.j_username.focus();"
```
befindet im body header.
Dies ist mein Code:

```
Connection.Response loginForm = Jsoup.connect("meine/url")
                    .method(Connection.Method.GET)
                    .execute();

                   org.jsoup.nodes.Document document = Jsoup.connect("meine/url")
                    .data("cookieexists", "false")
                    .data("username", "usr")
                    .data("login", "pwd")
                    .cookies(loginForm.cookies())
                    .post();
                   System.out.println(document);
```
Die Ausgabe zeigt, dass alles was in body ist, nicht vorhanden ist. Also auch nicht das Benutzer-Feld und das Passwort-Feld.
Kann ich das dennoch irgendwie erreichen?


----------

